# Shaun "Sellout" White



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Very well done and jibes with my opinion of the word sellout as well.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Great write up. I still love to watch the guy shred. My son has met him 4-5 times and he has been great each time.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the old mantra for progressing a sport is that as soon as one person does it, everyone else will soon be doing it too. If shaun white gets a private superpipe in the middle of nowhere and learns new tricks and shows everyone else that its possible, everyone will be learning those tricks progressing the sport. The people who have the most money are able to push the envelope and experiment, and in snowboarding that is shaun white (on the pipe side of the sport), and i think hes doing a great job of giving back to the sport and representing the industry in a good light and a positive way. Hes not being a sellout, hes being a professional athlete.


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice report! Dont really understand the sellout part etc. He does what he does and is good at it. I wouldnt say no if someone would give me a couple of mil for wearing a jacket. Hell i would be smilling and running butt naked for that kind of cash


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I responded in another blog about this subject with something similar... 

I said, "For a million bucks, I'd put my name on a dildo".

Sums it up nicely for me.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

It's now getting too mainstream to hate on Mr. White. Let's all go back to hating the love of the hate of the...I'm confused now. 


Very nice write-up. Most people are just jealous.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He got beat by a bunch of teenagers at slopestyle. He sucks as much as he can from the sport and then never gives back. That is why I hate him. Think of when you've seen him ride. They are all comps, it may be a really big coincidence that he only enjoys riding when he can make money from it, I don' know. Yah, I would turn down millions of dollars from a company like stride or HP if I already was getting millions form Burton and other comps. Think about it, he only rides comps, is sponsored by non-snowboarding companies and has never done anything in snowboarding unless there was money behind it. He founds something he was good at and exploited it. I would too, it's fine, but don't expect the people who actually love the sport to hate you. 

And finally, his gum sucks too. :cheeky4:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

So does this mean that my Shaun White lunch box isn't cool?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> He got beat by a bunch of teenagers at slopestyle. He sucks as much as he can from the sport and then never gives back. That is why I hate him. Think of when you've seen him ride. They are all comps, it may be a really big coincidence that he only enjoys riding when he can make money from it, I don' know. Yah, I would turn down millions of dollars from a company like stride or HP if I already was getting millions form Burton and other comps. Think about it, he only rides comps, is sponsored by non-snowboarding companies and has never done anything in snowboarding unless there was money behind it. He founds something he was good at and exploited it. I would too, it's fine, but don't expect the people who actually love the sport to hate you.
> 
> And finally, his gum sucks too. :cheeky4:


Maybe he makes millions from Burton now, but that was not the case in the beginning. Every pro rider makes money from other sponsorships. These board companies don't really give em much.

That right there is a prime example of people not really understanding what's really going on. I don't have a full understanding either though.

You also say he does nothing for the sport. I addressed this line of thought. He allegedly doesn't do anything for the sport directly, but he sure does a lot indirectly by drawing eyes and new riders to our sport. This in turn provides tons of revenue for our mountains and favorite brands. The more money they get, the better gear and mountain amenities we get.

Shaun White does in fact donate a ton to charities.

I'll call someone a sellout if they betray family for money. Shaun did the opposite. I think having this "I'm core you're not" mentality is detrimental to our sport. When did snowboarding become like other cultures of arrogant class separation? 

I'm not asking people to like Shaun White. As I said, I have other riders I much rather watch. He's fun to watch in the Super Pipe, but that's about it for now. I'm just saying a lot of this hate is misinformed and undeserved.

Again, it's really easy for you to say you'd turn down that kind of money. You don't have that money being waved in front of you right now. I've had a hundred bucks in my pocket before and I still stopped to pick up a quarter I found on the ground. To say you'd turn down extra millions just because you already have a million is much easier said than done. Yes, some snowboarders have walked away from this type of money because they already make a comfortable living. Great for them. Some people want to make as much money as they can. Great for them as well. Nothing wrong with that in my book.

It's like rabid sports fans yelling at the baseball pitcher for throwing a bad pitch acting like they can pitch any better. There's a reason why you're a fan and they are a pro.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He gives back by not meaning too. That doesn't even count. He was sponsored by age seven, he just wanted money. I'm fine with these people, they're in every extreme sport. But I am going to hate them. They don't give a rat's ass about the actual people who care about the sport. People like Pastrana, Rice, a lot of out of the spotlight guys that I'm not listing off, and basically the whole Girl team all give back regularly to the sport. He made 9 million in 2008. That has definitely gone up. It's fine I get everything you're saying, but we can all reserve our rights to hate him because of this.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> When did snowboarding become like other cultures of arrogant class separation?


About 30 years ago. Snowboarding was founded on sub-culture and class separation. The following slogan "*Snowboarding.....it was better when you hated us*" from Bluebird sums up my feelings nicely on that topic.

On to the SW thing, dude is cool in person and shreds harder than any person on this board, period. Now, would I do the same with regards to sponsorship etc... I would like to think not but like others have said its hard to know what you would do if given the same circumstances.. You may think you know but you don't... I'm closer to 40 than 30 and in my lifetime I've seen $$$ do super weird shit to people, seriously. Shaun seemed still down to earth when he was sessioning the ramp on top of the Burton super store in LA when I met him a couple years ago, and being as wealthy and famous as he is it was refreshing to see he was still "normal". (well lets call it LA normal


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> He gives back by not meaning too. That doesn't even count. He was sponsored by age seven, he just wanted money. I'm fine with these people, they're in every extreme sport. But I am going to hate them. They don't give a rat's ass about the actual people who care about the sport. People like Pastrana, Rice, a lot of out of the spotlight guys that I'm not listing off, and basically the whole Girl team all give back regularly to the sport. He made 9 million in 2008. That has definitely gone up. It's fine I get everything you're saying, but we can all reserve our rights to hate him because of this.


Somebody sounds jealous.... It seems like the cool thing to do to hate on him now. Like it has been pointed out, he has drawn many people to the sport that otherwise would not be as popular, whether you like it or not. Sure, it made snowboarding more mainstream, but drawing in more people can help keep resorts open, keep improvements going and keep costs down.

He was sponsored by seven because he just wanted money??? Are you kidding me?? How many seven year olds do you know can dedicate that much time and energy to something without actually enjoying it?? They don't really care what it is unless it's fun. He couldn't have put in the years of doing it in order to get sponsored by the age of seven unless he enjoyed it. I say this as a father and uncle to children around this age. 

So what you don't see him in many videos or outside of competition. If his favorite riding to is half-pipe, then that's where you're going to see him is in half-pipe competition!

Everyone made a big deal about the private half-pipe and how he didn't bring friends to help progress the sport. If he prefers to ride alone and can learn new things better alone, then maybe that's why he did it. We don't know. And in the end he showed multiple new tricks which then ended up being learned by many other riders. I don't see how this isn't progressing the sport? Whether he learned the tricks alone or with friends, he learned them and now many others are doing them and keeping things moving along.

\endrant....


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice job Leo. Folks like Shaun are famous because they can do things that quite frankly, none of us can do. And fans, including corporate sponsors and CEO’s, all want to be around these guys. To his, and all the other pro riders' credit, the greater their popularity, the better it is for the sport and all of us. Phenomenal skill matched with a bit of luck and an injury free season just might earn you a nice living for a few years. Whether we realize it or not, their successes are dragging us along with better equipment, and better places to ride. Good for all of them, and good for us.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This rant is sensationalist writing from the non core snowboard world to try and rally the weekend warriors while evoking a response that doesn't mean shit. 

Plain and simple Shaun White said on CNN snowboarding is not fun for him. That right there defeats any half assed rant on how awesome his flowing ginger locks are. I pity his soul and feel bad for the day he kills a hooker and buries it in the woods.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is anyway? So what if he is making hella-cash? I would be too... I'd milk it for all its worth. 

Reminds me of an interview with Jeremy Jones that I recently read, where he basically said Park/Pipe snowboarding is not sustainable. You only have a certain amount of time riding that "style" before your body can't handle it anymore. 

Why not get every single sponsorship you can so that when you're 40 years old and need a backiotomy, you have the money to pay for it? 

And in any case, haters gonna hate. Keep on moving forward and make money. How many people actually "love" their jobs? Would you still work a job that you hated if it paid you $5 million a year? I know I would. Do it until you can't handle it anymore and live easy for the rest of your life.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

For better of worse (depending on how you want to look at it), the dude has brought a huge amount of exposure to snowboarding. All I know is that the more morons who see Shaun White doing twirlybird 18,000's on TV and get inspired to try snowboarding, the better. Why? Because those morons are the people who essentially keep resorts alive. Core boarders are generally broke and represent a small piece of the revenue pie. Resorts need the Buffy's and Chip's of the world who buy tickets, take 2 runs and then spend $100 in the bar. It's what keeps the system alive.

Of course if all you do is backcountry, the above argument is void - although someone still makes your backcountry gear & board.


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I swear to God if I read another "why Shaun White is douchebag" blog I am going to poke my fucking eyes out with a rusty. shit smeared ice pick!


Nasty!!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Shaun likes skateboarding better than snowboarding, big deal, the crossover is huge. The guy is king for 4 years in the pipe, haters gonna hate. Good write up Leo.

Edit Oh, and he is from SoCal, he most likely runs cold ( I have the same issue) and the "fun" comment was in his own mind compared to skateboarding.

Fucking haters are funny and jealous.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a fan but the one redeeming moment for SW was when he failed his drug test after the winning the Olympics and they didn't take away his medal, huh guess sometimes winners do drugs after all, try and explain that one away to the kiddies.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Not a fan but the one redeeming moment for SW was when he failed his drug test after the winning the Olympics and they didn't take away his medal, huh guess sometimes winners do drugs after all, try and explain that one away to the kiddies.


Link? I don't remember this (kind of a big deal), and frankly I think you are making it up.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure it was SW? I remember this happening to some other snowboarder.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I swear to God if I read another "why Shaun White is douchebag" blog I am going to poke my fucking eyes out with a rusty. shit smeared ice pick!
> 
> Seriously? who gives a flying fuck? How does his actions affect any one of us in any significant way. When I am on top of Mt. Hood shredding knee deep powder down Wy East face, I can fucking guarantee you that the last thing I am thinking about is Shaun White. This is a part of snowboarding that is just plain stupid. Get over it already and enjoy the sport for what you want to get out of it and stop obsessing over these snowboard stars like some 16 year old girl at a fashion show.
> 
> This is not directed at you Leo, but the people who bitch incessantly about Shawn White being a sellout.


I don't know abput you, but he is definitely the only thing going through my mind. His flowing red locks of hair, his glowing blue eyes. I mean how can you not think of him. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never met him, but I'm guessing I'd like SW a whole lot better than 90% of the jackass bro-brah core snowboarders I see in the parks and cranking gangsta rap in the parking lot.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Not a fan but the one redeeming moment for SW was when he failed his drug test after the winning the Olympics and they didn't take away his medal, huh guess sometimes winners do drugs after all, try and explain that one away to the kiddies.


Yah, I heard about this too. It was another rider too, he wasn't allowed to compete. There was rumor he failed one though. No one ever pursued it though, probably because he is a "role model."


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

SW is cool.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Link? I don't remember this (kind of a big deal), and frankly I think you are making it up.


I'm also going to need some sort of references before I believe this story.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I'm also going to need some sort of references before I believe this story.



My bad it was some other guy for the Olympic medal deal


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude has skills, on a snowboard and a skateboard. Respect. I don't really give a shit about the rest we don't know him one way or the other. I didn't know how good he was on a skateboard until I saw this. To pull out this run on the last chance.
Respect where respect is due.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> My bad it was some other guy for the Olympic medal deal


gonna go ahead and call that an Epic FAIL! way to know your stuff! :thumbsup:

it was the Canadian dude, Ross Powers i'm pretty sure.

he's Canadian.. not a lot of people in the NW and B.C. "don't burn"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ross Rebligaiti or however the fuck it's spelled.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I swear to God if I read another "why Shaun White is douchebag" blog I am going to poke my fucking eyes out with a rusty. shit smeared ice pick!
> 
> Seriously? who gives a flying fuck? How does his actions affect any one of us in any significant way. When I am on top of Mt. Hood shredding knee deep powder down Wy East face, I can fucking guarantee you that the last thing I am thinking about is Shaun White. This is a part of snowboarding that is just plain stupid. Get over it already and enjoy the sport for what you want to get out of it and stop obsessing over these snowboard stars like some 16 year old girl at a fashion show.
> 
> This is not directed at you Leo, but the people who bitch incessantly about Shawn White being a sellout.


Best snowolf post ever. 

But seriously I hate Shaun White, I saw him at the US open and he's a douche, completely disconnected from reality. I can't blame him for taking advantage of his fame. And he's done so much for this sports popularity and acceptance that even if he is a sellout, he's still our sellout.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

haters gonna hate.

But he does seem like a major d-bag. Everytime somebody does some crazy run, they get congratulated by everybody but Shaun White. I hope Ipod can finally put a run together and do his switch double mctwist and beat SW so ESPN can stop talking about SW.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

He sounds like every other major pro athlete out there. Could you see the Dallas Cowboys' quarterback congratulating the Arizona Cardinals' wide receiver for scoring a touchdown during the game? How many pro athletes hang out and "keep it real" with the fans? Having fun is for amateurs; pros are there to do a job. 

Never even heard of Ipod.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well then.......^:dunno:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Never even heard of *Ipod*.


Here's a picture of him and his family:









His famous snowboard:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh: ROFL


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> He sounds like every other major pro athlete out there. Could you see the Dallas Cowboys' quarterback congratulating the Arizona Cardinals' wide receiver for scoring a touchdown during the game? How many pro athletes hang out and "keep it real" with the fans? Having fun is for amateurs; pros are there to do a job.
> 
> Never even heard of Ipod.


Word! Not sure if SW is cool or not and don't really care. He is for sure much better than everyone else in the pipe. As far as the other riders not liking him, that makes total sense. Would you like someone that beat you in every competition? I never wanted to be friends with the people I played sports against. I wanted to kick their ass and stomp them into the ground!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Very good Leo! All respect to Shaun and you for taking the time to explain true life and the reality of his life! It's all of these people being jealous that e went somewhere with his life... Snowboarding isn't about money it's about attitude and Shaun shows that!!! Especially when he gives back to the community! Thanks for sharing this post and hopefully people will take this into consideration and think before they criticize someone else! And I don't love Shaun but he seems like a chill dude!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Never even heard of Ipod.


Iouri "I-Pod" Podladtchikov Switch Backside Double Cork 1260 / Switch Double McTwist - YouTube


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Even iPod respects...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This rant is sensationalist writing from the non core snowboard world to try and rally the weekend warriors while evoking a response that doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Plain and simple Shaun White said on CNN snowboarding is not fun for him. That right there defeats any half assed rant on how awesome his flowing ginger locks are. I pity his soul and feel bad for the day he kills a hooker and buries it in the woods.


I just watched that, that was ridiculous. I couldn't believe he just out right said it wasn't fun. Thought you would at least try to hide it a little.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Plain and simple Shaun White said on CNN snowboarding is not fun for him. That right there defeats any half assed rant on how awesome his flowing ginger locks are. I pity his soul and feel bad for the day he kills a hooker and buries it in the woods.


First of all, that's when I'll quit riding, but almost 2 decades later I love every second on the snow. If he really meant that then he'll burn himself out on it completely, in time.

Personally, it's not so much of a sellout stance in my book anymore as I'm just sick of hearing his name. Last winter x games I ended up watching it with the sound off and music playing instead just so I don't have to hear that fucking poser Sal Masekela ranting on and on about him, even during *other* riders runs. That's what gets on my nerves, Shaun White isn't snowboarding. Snowboarding is snowboarding. If he wants to put his name on a bunch of razor scooters so little fat kids with buck teeth can snake at skateparks feeling like they are somebody, that's fine, I'm just sick of seeing it plastered everywhere. That would go for ANYONE in that much of a spotlight. It just happens to be a snowboarder at this time.

I don't know though, I can't say I know anyone or have heard another current snowboarder, say it isn't fun for them anymore. Just boggles my mind how someone can come to that point in their riding. Sure we have off-days, but what he said is something I just can't understand..."You're making money riding a snowboard, surrounded by the best riders in the world, and it's not fun!?" 

As far as IPod goes, still love this run...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Shaun White-The biggest sell out to ever strap onto a snowboard. Although very skilled, gave up a sponsership with Volcom clothing in order to start a line of clothing with the store Target.
Shaun White aint got shit on Eddie Wall

<3 Urban Dictionary. 

Now, can we end this. He said himself he doesn't have fun riding, he never gives back to the real snowboard community, let alone his fellow riders. Not only that, he isn't even the best in the pipe. Now, can this finally be over.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What exactly did Shaun White sell out of.

Meh, dont' care. As Leo says, when I hear he's ditched his family and his mom and don't take care of them, then he's a sellout.

These snowboard companies are milking the fuck out of everyone, that's just good business. So we see a snowboarder milking the fuck out of them for himself. Awesome for him.

Is Travis Rice a sellout? Red Bull's not a core snowboarding brand. If I was that good I'd go Peyton Manning on it and sign up with everyone. Once you're not the flavor anymore you ain't getting shit. Get it while the getting's good and set your family up for life. Even if you don't have kids yet. I'd worry about my kids before I worry about what some snowboarders I don't even know feel about me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Bull has made countless amazing, unique events possible. They are the single greatest thing to happen to action sports, I believe. So no, not a sellout. What has Target done....sell stuff. Him being a sellout is arguable, barely, but he doesn't care about snowboarding and just wants money. Companies may abuse their riders, but they provide great events and give back, that's the difference. 

Selling out your principles for money is what a sellout is. I guess you could say he never cared about screwing over people in the first place, he wouldn't be a sell out then. Just more of a reason why he's hated. 

Look juts be done with this. There is nothing left to dispute. Like I said before. He doesn't care about the sport, doesn't give back, screws over companies that provide riders with fun. Whatever he might not be a sellout, he is but whatever I'm not arguing, but he has way worse problems than being a sellout. I think a better word would be a douche with no principle.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yah, I heard about this too. It was another rider too, he wasn't allowed to compete. There was rumor he failed one though. No one ever pursued it though, probably because he is a "role model."


I have come to the conclusion that you, THnder Chunky, are a bot. Please stop, for the love of god, posting anything, ever again. wow.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

What did I do?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Red Bull has made countless amazing, unique events possible. They are the single greatest thing to happen to action sports, I believe. So no, not a sellout. What has Target done....sell stuff. Him being a sellout is arguable, barely, but he doesn't care about snowboarding and just wants money. Companies may abuse their riders, but they provide great events and give back, that's the difference.
> 
> Selling out your principles for money is what a sellout is. I guess you could say he never cared about screwing over people in the first place, he wouldn't be a sell out then. Just more of a reason why he's hated.
> 
> Look juts be done with this. There is nothing left to dispute. Like I said before. He doesn't care about the sport, doesn't give back, screws over companies that provide riders with fun. Whatever he might not be a sellout, he is but whatever I'm not arguing, but he has way worse problems than being a sellout. I think a better word would be a douche with no principle.


Given the same opportunity, you would turn down millions, for principle?

Pfft. I call bullshit on anyone saying they would do that until they actually do.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Give me the chance I beg you. Some people have morals that actually stand up. Pros not only in snowboarding, but in many other sports have done this.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> What did I do?


Totally joking and trying to lighten it up.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hahaha sorry I'm just brain drained right now. Fucking college is soooooooo gay.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This whole fucking rant can be summed up like this. There are two types of people in the world snowboarders and people that snowboard. Snowboarders don't give a fuck about Shaun White, people that snowboard look up to him. Frankly I'm cool with being a snowboarder cause you know what there's more to it than what the fucking rejects that ride a snowboard think.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This whole fucking rant can be summed up like this. There are two types of people in the world snowboarders and people that snowboard. Snowboarders don't give a fuck about Shaun White, people that snowboard look up to him. Frankly I'm cool with being a snowboarder cause you know what there's more to it than what the fucking rejects that ride a snowboard think.


That's my point with my blog. Without the BA bluntness.

I'm not pushing Shaun White as some hero. What I'm trying to say is what's with all this attention and hard-on towards hating him? There have been a million blogs calling him a sellout. People make fun of him every chance they get. WHAT THE EFF DOES ANY OF THIS MATTER? The dude does what he does and makes millions and that's not going to stop. Yet people incessantly rant about how he's a sellout.

I'm just fed up with all that. All this negative attention to Shaun White takes away from other awesome riders. This is why I mentioned T.Rice and Kazu. Kazu has one of the sickest styles in and out of the pipe, but no... all people can talk about is how Shaun White was a douchebag in those skinny pant and leather jacket.

So fed up with it. Especially considering that 99.9% of the people here would also make that money if they could. That makes them the real sellout.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Who's Shaun White? Never heard of him.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I will say,everyone has a price. What some folks call a sell out, I call GENIUS. If I had Shaun Whites skill, for the right price, I would tatoo REDBULL on my ass and compete naked.

It's only common sense,that if someone is willing to pay you for your talent to accept it and have a great life.

Do I personally give a shit about Shaun? Nope, but I do think the shit he can do on a board is amazing. I think the free ride stuff in the videos is great too. But I am dumb enough to try the freeride if given the opportunity. Superpipe, no thanks.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ross Rebligaiti or however the fuck it's spelled.


Tested positive for pot after winning the first ever Olympic gold medal for snowboarding. They let him go because they figured it wasn't a performance enhancing drug. It was pretty funny shit at the time, gave the skiers another reason to bitch.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

crazyface said:


> Iouri "I-Pod" Podladtchikov Switch Backside Double Cork 1260 / Switch Double McTwist - YouTube


Yeah, still don't care. Pipe riding has nothing to do with me. Amateur POV vids of powder and trees captures my attention more.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Yeah, still don't care. Pipe riding has nothing to do with me. Amateur POV vids of powder and trees captures my attention more.


ditto Park\Pipe is cool but have zero interest


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> ditto Park\Pipe is cool but have zero interest


Not to say I don't think he's talented. He blatantly is, but for me snowboarding is not a spectator sport.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I just read something like this... finding it... here it is. One Man's Opinion: Why Shaun White isn't quite so great

I don't really have an opinion on Shaun White, except he seems like an acrobat. Also that website needs some work, eeeeek.


Also I agree about the park/pipe thing. Big air is fun to watch, but pipe, well myself I like to be able to do a couple tricks in there but to watch those guys TBH I have no idea what the difference is between the tricks nor do I care, It's a bunch of spinning, like me trying to judge an gymnastics competition.

I finally watched a triple cork the other day and was like, oh.. it is a flippy spin thing.. that's nice...

Freeriding/Big mountain is much more fun to watch on a TV imo.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I would hope anyone calling him a sellout, would/has dive(d) into there bank accounts to help out other injured riders.

If not, shut the fuck up, and look into kissing the shotgun you pieces of shit.

420 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!! O'yea!!!!!!!!!! SMOKE WEED EVERYFUCKING DAY!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

little devil said:


> I would hope anyone calling him a sellout, would/has dive(d) into there bank accounts to help out other injured riders.
> 
> If not, shut the fuck up, and look into kissing the shotgun you pieces of shit.
> 
> 420 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!! O'yea!!!!!!!!!! SMOKE WEED EVERYFUCKING DAY!!!!!!!!!! lol


Dude, Avram (angry douchebag) does not have any money, lives with his parents in their basement and most likely never felt sympathy his entire life. Why would he care? He is busy sucking MULTIPLE cocks for proforms.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You know what it reminds me of?
> 
> It reminds me of every middle aged, balding, fat, has been, douche nozzle football fan who could not walk the length of a football field without resting 3 times, let alone actually run with the ball, second guessing and criticizing every move that an athlete does.


In the situation you describe, it is the middle aged, balding, fat, douche nozzle football fans (and their money) that watch the games every week and pay the athletes' salaries. Those fans are simply passing judgement on a product that they are consuming. Commentators who haven't played ball since middle school do the same thing all the time on sportscasts.

Should I not be able to say that 'coke zero sucks' just because I'm not a nutritionist, food taster, chemist, or beverage manufacturer?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Leo said:


> So fed up with it. Especially considering that 99.9% of the people here would also make that money if they could. That makes them the real sellout.


I don't get it. We can be sell-outs, but Shaun White can't?


I'm most annoyed because he is, as a bunch of other people have mentioned, the face of snowboarding. He gets all of this attention while there are other riders who are just as good if not better, but don't get the attention they deserve. Trying to talk to people who "snowboard" during the x-games can be so annoying because they think that SW is the be all and end all of snowboarding.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

SW is cool!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyface said:


> I don't get it. We can be sell-outs, but Shaun White can't?


Precisely, you didn't get what I said. To sit there and act like you would turn down that type of money is selling out to yourself. I'm not saying you would be as sellout for taking those deals. I'm talking about the act of denying something you would probably do selling out.

And the amount of hate that people spew takes away from other riders too. The snowboard blogosphere is chalk full of Shaun White hate rants. Blog space that could be filled with articles about other riders.

That's why it took me this long to write this blog. I finally gave in. I was trying to stay away from the whole Shaun White themed blog.

Oh well. My rant is done. I'm not doing another SW themed blog anytime soon. Unless something absolutely huge happens involving him.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

when you start making that much cash you have a biz manager, this biz manager strums up more ideas for flowing cash. all SW has to do is say Yes or NO.. that's easy living!

pro snowboarders can't ride for a living forever. you have to be smart and make some money in other avenues to secure your future.
this kid did a killer job at that.

plus he likes AC/DC - SW is cool!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, Avram (angry douchebag) does not have any money, lives with his parents in their basement and most likely never felt sympathy his entire life. Why would he care? He is busy sucking MULTIPLE cocks for proforms.


seriously? do you even know anything about the guy besides calling you out on some stupid shit you said that was stupid? this is like the 5th post i read from you today bashing him cause apparently you seem to be pretty butt hurt over it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> He sounds like every other major pro athlete out there. Could you see the Dallas Cowboys' quarterback congratulating the Arizona Cardinals' wide receiver for scoring a touchdown during the game? How many pro athletes hang out and "keep it real" with the fans? Having fun is for amateurs; pros are there to do a job.
> 
> Never even heard of Ipod.


thats because football isnt anything like snowboarding, the riders actually DO congratulate each other afterwards and most of them are actually really good friends, except shaun white of course because it isnt fun for him anymore and hes just going through the motions.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Leo, I appreciate your blog post. I'm guessing it was in response to the "One Man's Opinion" blog post from a couple weeks ago? In any case, I agree with your sentiments (though maybe not the reverse application of the term "sellout" at the end). I personally admire Shaun White's incredible skill as a competition half-pipe rider. Of course, as you said also, he isn't the only snowboarder I admire, nor do I admire him more than many others, but I'd be lying if I denied that I'm impressed by his ability. I also have no issue whatsoever with his huge level of commercial success.

That said, I want to give my own analysis on some of the factors that may underly the motives of those who label him a "sellout". First off, SW is (within the US at least) the most universally recognizable snowboarder. This is undoubtedly due to the his huge visibility on products and television. In fact, you could say he represents the apex of major televised snowboarding, which is basically limited to competitive forms of snowboarding. This can cause outsiders (those who don't snowboard or have little knowledge of it) to perceive that this is ultimately what snowboarding is about, though for many of us who snowboard, this couldn't be further from the truth. The issue is that, unlike some "sports", snowboarding is not inherently about competition. Snowboarding is much more than just a sport; it is an activity, an art, an experience. Put another way, the notion that snowboarding is ultimately about competition misses the aspects of it that the many enjoy the most: surfing powder through muffled glades in falling snow, cruising open trails under bluebird skies, the personal satisfaction of a smooth park run or jib session, charging steeps, ground tricks, or even carving fresh corduroy. This is not to say that competition isn't a genuine, fun part of snowboarding, but merely to emphasize that it is but one of many aspects. 

Secondly, I think many people (myself included) are sometimes prone to a bit of hipster ethos; when someone achieves widespread recognition, he can no longer be referenced to identify those with a finer appreciation of the subject matter (snowboarders in this case). Similar to what BA said, SW is one of the most recognizable snowboarders to non-snowboarders.

Third, in some cases amongst those who seek a similar path of sponsorship and competition, there may be plain old jealousy. It's human nature.

I guess the argument that he doesn't "give back" enough to snowboarding might have some merit, but I hope that those who hold this view apply it consistently to all the top sponsored pros.

Ultimately though, I don't care much if people want to label him a "sellout". There are worse things to be labeled, like "hypocrite".


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Great post Herzo...

I think people are misunderstanding my "YOU'RE the sellout" comment at the end there...

This is what I mean:

If you have been claiming that you would never endorse Target for a million dollars, then turn around and accept a million dollar deal from them later on, you just sold yourself out. 

I am making an assumption, but I feel it is very valid when I assume that the vast majority of the people here would not turn down a multi-million Target sponsorhip for snowboarding even if they say they would. 

That is what I meant by the person is the real sellout by making such claims when they probably wouldn't follow through.

I can admit without any remorse that I would accept a Target deal in a heart beat. Do you know what I can do for my family and friends with that type of dough?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Leo! I appreciate the clarification of the "you're the sellout" and I definitely agree. I can honestly say I would take a deal from Target without hesitation as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, Avram (angry douchebag) does not have any money, lives with his parents in their basement and most likely never felt sympathy his entire life. Why would he care? He is busy sucking MULTIPLE cocks for proforms.


Tell us how you really feel. I know you and ginger spice are butt buddies and it pains you to see the snowboard world not appreciate him or understand you.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> thats because football isnt anything like snowboarding, the riders actually DO congratulate each other afterwards and most of them are actually really good friends, except shaun white of course because it isnt fun for him anymore and hes just going through the motions.


Pro snowboarding is a pretty small pond, and outside of the world of snowboarding no one has ever heard of any rider other than Shaun White. Think LeBron James, Serena Williams, Brett Favre, Tiger Woods, Wayne Gretzke, David Beckham, Sugar Ray Leonard, Michael Phelps, Lance Armstrong...people who have nothing to do with those sports recognize those names. Shaun White is in that rarefied league. That's what I meant when I said he's like a major pro athlete. 

I wonder how many pros in "big time" sports still do it for fun versus how many do it because it's their job? I bet at some point after a person has put in more than 10,000 hours training and their schedule nearly every day revolves around doing what they do in order to make a living, the activity becomes more work than play. I wonder if Tiger ever goes away on a golf vacation, or Lance goes on a cycle touring vacation?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I liked the article. Well written.

For the record, I will endorse tampons and hemroid cream if that let me ride every day instead of going to work. . . And I say that absolutely loving my job, but I love being in the mountains more.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Leo said:


> Alright, so I did a blog for snowboards.net. This has been building in me for a long time now. So without further adiue
> 
> Shaun "Sellout" White
> 
> I'm sure some of you will disagree with me. Feel free to comment on there.


In all honesty can you blame him? The kids got talent and a limited window of time - got to cash out before the games over. 

Haters of SW are just jealous. The kid has beat the odds.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Pro snowboarding is a pretty small pond, and outside of the world of snowboarding no one has ever heard of any rider other than Shaun White. Think LeBron James, Serena Williams, Brett Favre, Tiger Woods, Wayne Gretzke, David Beckham, Sugar Ray Leonard, Michael Phelps, Lance Armstrong...people who have nothing to do with those sports recognize those names. Shaun White is in that rarefied league. That's what I meant when I said he's like a major pro athlete.




Most of my friends don't know who Kelly Slater is, maybe it's me but I find that odd. 


That and many more random posts to come...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell us how you really feel. I know you and ginger spice are butt buddies and it pains you to see the snowboard world not appreciate him or understand you.



LOL, at the "snowboard world" not "appreciating" or "understanding", GOOD!

I guess it is time to talk about the good ole days again, when that kind of shit DOES NOT MATTER. Did you forget? Or are you too caught up blowing sponsors for hook ups? You seem to remember the good ole days while bitching at newbs, but when Shaun White wins again, and again, gets a big pay day, and no one "appreciates" it, who the fuck cares? He is getting paid, he cares ($$$$$), he does his thing, goes home (really nice house, lots of chicks and fast cars BTW), gives money to injured riders, eats a nice fancy meal and goes skateboarding....sometime haters are really funny. You make me laugh Angry.

Can't wait for Danny Davis to come back strong in the pipe, that dude is fun to watch....and he is a cool kid! 

I know Shaun is not as Granola as Danny, but Shaun is from Lost Angeles, not everyone is perfect.


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

In response to thunderchucky.......You're just being a hater and that's a problem with this world, too many haters. I've actually met the guy a few times right outside his house (used to be his mailman) and he was really nice dude. He got a lot of letters from little kids and he would wright them back...pretty cool in my book. He does more snowboarding than just what you see on tv. So to say he just snowboards in comps or for money that's not true. I bet he snowboards better than you in any condition.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> LOL, at the "snowboard world" not "appreciating" or "understanding", GOOD!
> 
> I guess it is time to talk about the good ole days again, when that kind of shit DOES NOT MATTER. Did you forget? Or are you too caught up blowing sponsors for hook ups? You seem to remember the good ole days while bitching at newbs, but when Shaun White wins again, and again, gets a big pay day, and no one "appreciates" it, who the fuck cares? He is getting paid, he cares ($$$$$), he does his thing, goes home (really nice house, lots of chicks and fast cars BTW), gives money to injured riders, eats a nice fancy meal and goes skateboarding....sometime haters are really funny. You make me laugh Angry.
> 
> ...


Sorry all I heard was gurgle gurgle slurp slurp. Remove ginger spices cock before trying to speak.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

hawaiinboarder said:


> In response to thunderchucky.......You're just being a hater and that's a problem with this world, too many haters. I've actually met the guy a few times right outside his house (used to be his mailman) and he was really nice dude. He got a lot of letters from little kids and he would wright them back...pretty cool in my book. He does more snowboarding than just what you see on tv. So to say he just snowboards in comps or for money that's not true. I bet he snowboards better than you in any condition.


I think I reserve to hate a man who misrepresents an entire sport, sucks all he can from it without giving back, and doesn't even consider it fun. And as for him being better than me, obviously. He gets millions of dollars a year, he should be the best rider on the planet for 9 mill a year, yet....he's not.



http://snowboardmag.com/stories/open-letter-shaun-white-target-now-you-shaun-0

Three out of his nine sponsors have to do with snowboarding. Yea, but ya know it's because......he's.......ahhhh.....hmmmm....helping the sport because......HP.......helps snowboarding .....by....and Motorola.......


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

hawaiinboarder said:


> In response to thunderchucky.......You're just being a hater and that's a problem with this world, too many haters. I've actually met the guy a few times right outside his house (used to be his mailman) and he was really nice dude. He got a lot of letters from little kids and he would wright them back...pretty cool in my book. He does more snowboarding than just what you see on tv. So to say he just snowboards in comps or for money that's not true. I bet he snowboards better than you in any condition.


Are we talking about Shaun White, Burton Avenger, or GSP (oh wait, that was in "the gay thread") here?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> I think I reserve to hate a man who misrepresents an entire sport, sucks all he can from it without giving back, and doesn't even consider it fun. And as for him being better than me, obviously. He gets millions of dollars a year, he should be the best rider on the planet for 9 mill a year, yet....he's not.


It might not be fun for him every fucking comp and it is work. Get a grip please.

You are not right also about your statement that "he does not give back", he gives back, but does not promote himself based on the charity work he does. 

Yes, shocker, some people promote themselves with their charity work.

Shaun has given to injured riders...at the least we know that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah, I guess you're right about the giving back thing. Donating a bunch of copies of his video games to children is really giving back to the sport. You know rather than help setting up unique and fun events to ride in for average riders like you and me like Tailgate Alaska, PBRJ, or the Arctic Challenge.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yah, I guess you're right about the giving back thing. Donating a bunch of copies of his video games to children is really giving back to the sport. You know rather than help setting up unique and fun events to ride in for average riders like you and me like Tailgate Alaska, PBRJ, or the Arctic Challenge.


Are you in need of charity?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nope..........


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Nope..........


Then what's the problem?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He basically giving the finger by donating to everyone but snowboarders.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> He basically giving the finger by donating to everyone but snowboarders.


I don't know man, is anyone who has the time and money to go snowboarding really in need? I'd rather give to of a bunch of little kids than a bunch of privileged adults.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

so basically OP devoted his time and effort to write that article and create this thread cuz he's bitter about SW being successful at snowboarding.

OP should diversify, and venture his bitterness into other sports. write other "sell out" articles about tiger woods, football/basketball players, tennis players and etc. cuz these people make far more than SW but their sports are far less dangerous.

OP, do whatever keeps you stay angry at night. SW is still making a ton of cash regardless. lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Because snowboarding is WAAAAYYY different from other sports, if you even consider it a sport. All action sports are like this, that's why sellouts are such a controversy in action sports.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> OP should diversify, and venture his bitterness into other sports. write other "sell out" articles about tiger woods, football/basketball players, tennis players and etc. cuz these people make far more than SW but their sports are far less dangerous.
> 
> OP, do whatever keeps you stay angry at night. SW is still making a ton of cash regardless. lol


I think he ranks pretty far up there...

White ranks second on Bloomberg Power 100 - ESPN


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I think he ranks pretty far up there...
> 
> White ranks second on Bloomberg Power 100 - ESPN


they should actually rank the net worth of each athlete. 100 ppl on that list. somehow SW gets all the hate for being GOOD at what he does. what does that say about the haters? lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You obviously didn't read what anyone said then, because none of us hate him cause he's good. Mainly cause he's not that great. He isn't even undisputed number 1 in the pipe.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> You obviously didn't read what anyone said then, because none of us hate him cause he's good. Mainly cause he's not that great. He isn't even undisputed number 1 in the pipe.


I thought we hated him because he didn't hang out and pal around with other riders? Or did we hate him because he hasn't done anything to promote snowboarding? Or was it because he hasn't given us anything for free? I'm getting confused...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just read. No need for me to retype it.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Just read. No need for me to retype it.


Got it -- we hate him because "he's not that great."


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You misread.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> You misread.


This is hard!

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/436696-post98.html


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> This is hard!
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/436696-post98.html


LOL pwned lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Read it over again and again. I'll reword it because it can be misread. "We mainly don't hate him because he is good because he isn't that great." the phrase Mainly cause he's not that great was referring to we can't hate him for being good because he's not. Most people hate him because he doesn't give a shit about snowboarding besides the money and hype it generates.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Might be easier for you to understand. 



none of us hate him cause he's good. Mainly cause he's not that great.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres what I take from this thread.... thunderchunky is a complete idiot.....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, you come off real intelligent. :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lmao, your obviously skilled at sharp responses too....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah, sorry to upset you fanboy. Just go watch the X-Games until the weekends here. Then you can go be a weekend warrior.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

yes SW isn't that great. name me another guy who won summer and winter X games back to back.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Weekend warrior? I never was a weekend warrior, maybe a vacation warrior only doing 30-40it days a year before this year. Now I literally live on vail mtn. Also I guess you couldnt get the sarcasm in the post since I started it with lmao.... next time I will preface it with /sarcasm I probably strapped into my board more already this year one month in the season than you will all season... not that it really matters all that much. You should also try to judge people after you meet them rather than formulating from others opinions. Either way from your postings on hear I formulated that your a complete idiot.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yah, I guess you're right about the giving back thing. Donating a bunch of copies of his video games to children is really giving back to the sport. You know rather than help setting up unique and fun events to ride in for average riders like you and me like Tailgate Alaska, PBRJ, or the Arctic Challenge.


I know you personally are not needy, so quit using that as an example. Really, a fucked argument.

Companies give back to the "sport" side of snowboarding, riders ARE the sport. you dumb as a truck collective.

And, the OP's blog post had no hate for Shaun White, just for you douches bitching about how much money he makes and how some days this 20 something year old dude is not stoked on doing his job, just like any of us.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Argo said:


> Lol. Weekend warrior? I never was a weekend warrior, maybe a vacation warrior only doing 30-40it days a year before this year. Now I literally live on vail mtn. Also I guess you couldnt get the sarcasm in the post since I started it with lmao.... next time I will preface it with /sarcasm I probably strapped into my board more already this year one month in the season than you will all season.. not that it really matters all that much. You should also try to judge people after you meet them rather than formulating from others opinions. Either way from your postings on hear I formulated that your a complete idiot.


BURN..........it does not matter, but it was a FUNNY burn. Chucky I think argues with him self like this...making no sense sometimes, just to argue?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

My point exactly. You guys are idiots. He's the bestez snobeder evvveeerrr hhee won zee X-Games. Your an idiot. You know what else he didi in the X-Games, he didn't even qualify for the slopestyle. Yah, he got beat by a bunch kids. Best in the world, don't try say he's the best when you clearly have no clue what you're talking about. Yah, because he can skateboard too means he's amazing. Ken Block is undoubtedly an amazing Rally racer, but TP has won in other events besides rally. He must be better than Ken Block. You're an idiot. And for the record Tucker Hibbert, Shaun Palmer, and Brian Deegan.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, you've ridden 70 days already, my ass. Sorry you're all little fan boys. If you don't even like snowboarding, why the fuck would you choose it as a job. Don't be pissed because you are so arrogant and blind that you have no knowledge about what you're talking about so you just call people retarded and attack them to cover up that you have no clue what you're talking about. The reason you don't understand what I am saying is you're lack of knowledge. Sorry  Companies like Target, Jeep, Motorola, and Stride do give a lot to riders. Yea, good call dumbass. You're argument is fucked.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

SW did bring USA 2 olympic gold medals. so if you are anti SW, you must be anti USA. time for you to give up bitching about someone who hasn't done anything to you. you are now just reinforcing negative American stereotypes (narrow mindedness for one). i certainly don't think SW is THE best, i do think he is "one of the" best in today's time.

Ken Block is fun to watch but he actually hasn't won anything major. TP is also awesome but human beings have limits.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The U.S. coaches told Lago to let White win because they wanted to see if White could get a perfect score. And yes I'm a ruskey. :cheeky4:

All hail Lennin and Stalin.

He is arguably the best at pipe. Other than that, not a whole lot there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol... these companies have nothing to do with riders? Guess we don't drive, if we did why would we want a 4x4 jeep to get there, smart car would be better or how about the elusive Mervin car.... special blend and volcom definitely can supply me with thermal wear, winter boots, cooking pots/pans(personally I like analon) so I won't go to target..... well I'm posting from my Motorola phone right now and 100 other people that work with me at the hospital use them too, maybe I'll trade it in for a never summer smart phone.... oh and I certainly would never chew gum, neither does any snowboarder, anywhere..

Again, your a fuckinf idiot, at least make a good point and argument. Lol.... 
,


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> The U.S. coaches told Lago to let White win because they wanted to see if White could get a perfect score. And yes I'm a ruskey. :cheeky4:
> 
> All hail Lennin and Stalin.
> 
> He is arguably the best at pipe. Other than that, not a whole lot there.


then why are u still living in the usa? lol.

you have made your point about disliking SW. fine. other people think differently. end of thread.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What a fucking troll...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't believe how retarded you are. Guess what I breath air, guess oxygen tank manufacturers are just as relevant as Volcom to riders. I really can't believe you said that. :laugh: It's actually funny. You know everyone at you hospital should snowboard, cause they have a Motorola. Those companies have NOTHING to do with snowboarding. Millions of people use those products and don't even know what snowboarding is. I drive a Saturn, have a Verizon phone, and don't like gum. Guess I'm not a snowboarder. Man, :laugh:, you're not even arguing my point. You're helping it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yah, I guess you're right about the giving back thing. Donating a bunch of copies of his video games to children is really giving back to the sport. You know rather than help setting up unique and fun events to ride in for average riders like you and me like Tailgate Alaska, PBRJ, or the Arctic Challenge.





Sick-Pow said:


> I know you personally are not needy, so quit using that as an example. Really, a fucked argument.
> 
> Companies give back to the "sport" side of snowboarding, riders ARE the sport. you dumb as a truck collective.
> 
> And, the OP's blog post had no hate for Shaun White, just for you douches bitching about how much money he makes and how some days this 20 something year old dude is not stoked on doing his job, just like any of us.


holy shit dude, READ.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It was a joke man. I'm here because you all keep trying to claim I'm wrong for hating him. You're the troll. Randomly coming into the thread and just claiming someone's stupid.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its apparent that you're too mentally inept to understand anyone's point other than your own... keep on trollin, idiot.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> holy shit dude, READ.


Well I'm trying but there's a lot of grammar errors there, no shot at you, could you reword it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Argo said:


> Its apparent that you're too mentally inept to understand anyone's point other than your own... keep on trollin, idiot.


Yea, you're here just saying nothing towards the conversation and trying to provoke people....I'm trolling.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> SW did bring USA 2 olympic gold medals. so if you are anti SW, you must be anti USA.


I don't even know where to begin with that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I think he was jk man. Chill :laugh:


----------

